
Wonder Drug for Aging (Made from One of the Deadliest Toxins on Earth) (2017) - Tomte
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-10-26/inside-fort-botox-where-a-deadly-toxin-yields-2-8-billion-drug
======
lingzb
It'll help you live forever! (If it doesn't kill you first.)

